# pricing



## L&Jroofing (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi my name in Jason I have been in the roofing industy for a little over 5 years now and I want to get into siding can u guys please help me out on how to figure out what to charge for siding soffit and facia please do u charge by the foot ?,please help lol thank you


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How much should I charge? Start by reading that link.

Summary: Make a complete materials list, every thing you will need down to the last nail. Take your best guess as to how long the job will take and multiply by your man hours. Add on something for errors, overhead, commission, and profit. Go close the deal. 

Here is how I price for my vinyl siding jobs, not that I even care to do many siding jobs anymore.


----------

